# Afternoon Pomps!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Caught a good bite today around 4pm. Went 3 for 4. Good size. All caught on fresh peeled shrimp. I usually post pics but phone is crappy. Sorry. Good afternoon of fishin!:thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go bro!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Heck yea, can't beat some fresh pompano!


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

OK im from virginia and up there we are only allowed frozen shrimp and we rarely use it if ever. So by fresh peeled are you buying live and then peeling or what. Please explain for someone who is nto used to this kind of deal.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> OK im from virginia and up there we are only allowed frozen shrimp and we rarely use it if ever. So by fresh peeled are you buying live and then peeling or what. Please explain for someone who is nto used to this kind of deal.


I go to the local seafood market and buy a pound or so of shrimp and those are what i use. Cheaper than buying live ones. I buy them whole in the shell and peel before I put on my hook. The market I go to was closed today so I hit publix grocery. Had some left over came home and sauted them in lemon butter garlic and cajun seasoning. Ate em up!!! Best bait I ever ate!!


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Well since the shrimp would never make it to the beach if I bought them like that..... Does frozen, like in a tub work ok too or does it have to be fresh (even though it is frozen in transport)?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Well since the shrimp would never make it to the beach if I bought them like that..... Does frozen, like in a tub work ok too or does it have to be fresh (even though it is frozen in transport)?


Can't put em in a cooler on ice?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Well since the shrimp would never make it to the beach if I bought them like that..... Does frozen, like in a tub work ok too or does it have to be fresh (even though it is frozen in transport)?


The frozen end up getting to mushy and they smell rotten to me. Pompano are finicky eaters. I dont have scientific proof to back that up. Its just what I've experienced. If you cant use fresh shrimp, a Pompano jig or sand fleas work well too. Sand fleas are the preferred bait, and thats what I like to use when I can catch them. Outside of that, fresh shrimp work great.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Most local tackle stores sell fresh dead shrimp by the cup also. They are picked from the live shrimp tanks when they die. When using fresh shrimp for bait they usually last a few days on ice so it shoudn't be too much trouble to transport. Once a shrimp is frozen it doesn't seem to stay on the hook as well at the fresh.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

onemorecast said:


> Caught a good bite today around 4pm. Went 3 for 4. Good size. All caught on fresh peeled shrimp. I usually post pics but phone is crappy. Sorry. Good afternoon of fishin!:thumbup:


Nice job on the pomps!!


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

I have bought the 60 ct frozen shell on at WinnDixie, they are usually buy 1 get one free for about 8 bucks, and the pomps like em just fine, lots cheaper than gbbt


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Im a student on base, so my storage space is limited. A cooler is just not an option. small bucket I can do but I also dont want to make my uniforms smell. Guess its artificials for me and whatever sandfleas I can dig up.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shrimp*



Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Im a student on base, so my storage space is limited. A cooler is just not an option. small bucket I can do but I also dont want to make my uniforms smell. Guess its artificials for me and whatever sandfleas I can dig up.


 I have found that salted shrimp work pretty good.

Buy them fresh then salt them in Kosher salt Works extremely well with squid also.
.
Learn to fish jigs. They don't smell(if you wash them after using). If you catch fish; they'll smell.  C2


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

*using shrimp*

A little trick that works well for me is to brine the shrimp in salt water for 24 hrs. It keeps them firm and the pomps do not seem to mind. They do not get mushy. Put them in a zip lock bag with ice in it and it will work..

Big G


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great job on the Pomps! I've noticed more catches with fresh caught sand fleas, than shrimp. The catfish love it when I'm baiting with shrimp. Try, try, and try again I suppose. @ Charlie2, I didn't think of that before. Great tip! I'll be trying that myself! Brining shrimp....hmmm


----------

